# Shallow Sport X3 Best Inshore and Offshore Boat



## TEXASBACKWATER (Feb 24, 2012)

MY NEW BOAT, or at least me and my brother's New Boat!........Come September Anyway......Anyone that was at Gulf Coast Marine this past Weekend saw something that Amazed them....*A boat that trumped ANY BOAT in Shallow Water and Offshore Water Performance Combined*.....We won't Even Talk About Big Bay Because It is not even a afterthought......No Boat With This Shallow Water Capabilities can even compete with this X3 Offshore.....Done!.....Now This Boat Is Not the Fastest....About 56 mph w/ a 250 SHO and 63 with a Yamaha 300 (maybe faster if you take off the raised console, 60 gal. of gas and 4 blade "get-up" prop.....but Shallow Sport has always under-padded their numbers on draft and "hole-shot" in their brochures......and they pride themselves by it! Everything is a Trade-Off......and jumping up in 10 inches and going 70 miles offshore very very very very very comfortably, without thinking twice, It is a GODSEND, and one that many Boat Companies cannot replicate....I Do Not Know because SS was the only company giving rides at this event even though I saw many boat reps there......I Know What i Know......You Can't Question the Originality, The Shallow Water Performance, or The Big Wave Ride...Hell, This is The Same **** Hull That Many have been in 8ft. to 12ft. in and made it back just fine.....they just cut 1,500 lbs of weight off the same design as their 27' Latitude.....that they have been running since 1996, and redoing the entire front and aft decks make this thing Very Sexy!


----------



## TEXASBACKWATER (Feb 24, 2012)

*FLACO y TEMPRANO*

Concrete Sand in LLM or Baywash Sludge from UP NORTH? What is your definition of SHALLOW?


----------



## texasislandboy (Apr 28, 2012)

70 miles off shore with a 60 gallon tank... You better have sea tow or towboats usa. 
I will say its a nice boat, but you wouldnt see me 40 miles offshore in it. I like alot more free board in my offshore boats.


----------



## Stuart (May 21, 2004)

Uh, ok.


----------



## mgeistman (Jun 13, 2012)

Awasome boat! You should enter the flats shoot out!!!


----------



## TEXASBACKWATER (Feb 24, 2012)

120 gallons if I take out the "In-floor" Rod storage Man!


----------



## Spots and Dots (May 23, 2004)

8-12 ft seas?????? in a 27 ft boat?


WOW!


----------



## Cody C (May 15, 2009)

...
Subscribed 


Cody C


----------



## aggiefishinDr (Sep 1, 2005)

So is that your actual new boat or did you order one? Thought that one belonged to a guide around SPI? Maybe that pic is of a different one, but looks similar. If you ordered one, lets us know what options you got and the ballpark cost. 

I know the one in the picture is rigged out to the max, and as far as I can tell from pevious posts in the 100K range.


----------



## mud minner (Apr 12, 2009)

What is your commission on sales?


----------



## Capt.Ralph Morales (Feb 1, 2012)

Man thats a nice looking boat......


----------



## Fordzilla06 (Oct 14, 2010)

Still wouldn't run 70 miles out in a bay boat with a single screw, not happening, and 60 gallons of gas? Hope you plan on getting an extra fuel tank because there is no way you can abid by the 1/3 of tank safety rule with 60 gallons heading 70 miles offshore.


----------



## Part Timer (Jul 2, 2012)

Subcribed.....this thread has potential

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## 2013Shoalcat (Aug 1, 2012)

I think it's a very nice boat actually the best that SS has to offer, but you cannot deny the fact that they are chasing Dargle. Dargle built the 25 Kat as an all purpose boat and done a hell of a job, and now others are playing catchup.


----------



## InfamousJ (May 21, 2004)

2013Shoalcat said:


> I think it's a very nice boat actually the best that SS has to offer, but you cannot deny the fact that they are chasing Dargle. Dargle built the 25 Kat as an all purpose boat and done a hell of a job, and now others are playing catchup.


The Latitude was already built.. and many videos of it running skinny for a 27' boat.. this is just a cut down version of it.. Dargel didn't beat anyone with their cat, they joined the fray as well. This is fun to watch the boats evolve through all the competition. A flat tunnel hull (majek) and not a cat however will always have the win in most shallow category.. but cats are good all-around.

I love the 8' - 12' statement... I was thinking that boat could handle 15's? LOL


----------



## fishin shallow (Jul 31, 2005)

:doowapsta


----------



## 2013Shoalcat (Aug 1, 2012)

IMO these are the boats that started a 25' all purpose boat. Ultra shallow to the canyon. They are both very nice boats hands down. I wish I had the storage space large enough to have one, and the deep pockets also.


----------



## Bottom Finder (Dec 4, 2006)

Not what I am hearing about speed/performance but oh well. I just want to know how deep you have to sink your truck to get enough water under the X3 to get it off the trailer???


----------



## InfamousJ (May 21, 2004)

dayum.. LOL


----------



## Gilbert (May 25, 2004)

get that trailer some air bags


----------



## Zereaux (Jul 18, 2006)

Bottom Finder said:


> Not what I am hearing about speed/performance but oh well. I just want to know how deep you have to sink your truck to get enough water under the X3 to get it off the trailer???


That does look a little awkward...

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## fattyflattie (May 20, 2008)

8-12's

Allright boys, mines up for sale. Those stupid Contenders, yellowfins, and Freeman's are gonna be so jealous when they are at the dock and we're fishing.


----------



## Bottom Finder (Dec 4, 2006)

fattyflattie said:


> 8-12's
> 
> Allright boys, mines up for sale. Those stupid Contenders, yellowfins, and Freeman's are gonna be so jealous when they are at the dock and we're fishing.


LOL, I left that one alone. Been in legit 6-8's in a 32' Outrage (8500lb hull weight bare) and it felt pretty sporty. :headknock


----------

